# Tear Stains



## TombRaider (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Family

Has anyone experienced tear stains? The breeder sent me photos today (she's 6 weeks) and I noticed tear stains so I asked him about it....and he staid all puppies have tear stains. He sends pic all the time and this is the first time I've noticed them on her.


----------



## TombRaider (Dec 22, 2015)

This is Brooklyn


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Brooklyn is adorable. What a lovely colour.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

All three of mine get gooby eyes, but I can only see the stains on my two lighter colored boys. I wash their faces with a warm washcloth to dislodge the goobers, but I don't use any of the tear stain formulas on either of them. Maybe someone has had experience with the stain removers?


----------



## SallyDoll (Apr 17, 2016)

I noticed this also with the breeder I reserved with but I know tear stains are common in both cockers and poodles. We had a poodle mix in the past who always had tear stains but we just wiped them away with warm water and a cotton ball since the discoloring never bothered us. Sally and Lou get them sometimes but we switched to an all natural, gluten free diet and I give them probiotics so it helps with the tearing. Again, I just use warm water to remove them if they have it and they're like cats really... they lick their paws and wash their face themselves hehe

Some people swear by the product Angel Eyes. The original formula contains an antibiotic called Tylosin. Now they make the formula without it, I believe.


----------



## Daisydog (Feb 8, 2016)

Our Daisy is 4 months old now and an apricot colour. One of her eyes has terrible tear stains and nothing we do can get rid of it.We've had her eyes checked by the vet and they're fine. We have tried all sorts of things and looked at Angel eyes but the reviewers said it didn't make much difference so I just use sensitive baby wipes. I find it best if we can see the dried sleep in her eye before it gets wet, so can just pick it out. Sorry can't be much help.
Laura


----------



## TombRaider (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks guys for your suggestions and comments


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

Totally normal and totally cute  I like to say Milo's eyeliner is just smudgey to match mine.


----------

